# Help with id please.



## polyophio (Oct 23, 2007)

They are both about 3 inches long. The lady at the pet store said they came in with a bunch of Jack Dempsey's.


----------



## fishlids (May 5, 2007)

Trimac?


----------



## polyophio (Oct 23, 2007)

I have been researching this for a while and can only come up with 'Cichlasoma' uropthalmus. I would just like to know for sure what I have for future tank choices.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like an Amphilophus baby to me.


----------



## Frameshift (Sep 12, 2003)

SinisterKisses said:


> Looks like an Amphilophus baby to me.


Yep. Most likely a red devil/midas mutt.


----------



## polyophio (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are few more shots of the fish in question.


----------

